# Nesting boxes



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

How high off the ground should our nesting boxes be?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say 6 inches to 1 foot minimum, but you can put them a lot higher


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have mine about 40 inches, but I have a 1X4 walking rail in front of the nests spaced about five inches away from the front of the boxes.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

For standard chickens, about 16 in off the floor. A rail of some sort in front of the boxes will help the chickens when deciding where to lay their eggs. My hubby made a fold down rail for easy cleaning.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i put bottom of my boxes the height of my roosters head
that way the old roo can't stick his head in there to mess with my layers while they are "working"
& as Chickflick said they need some kind of rail or board so they have a "landing srtip" 


good luck
piglett


----------

